# Crisis Communications



## yerbyray

In the event of a major event, one of the very first things that will go away is communications and our society is so ingrained in having a phone, internet, cable, etc. that they will be dumb without it.

If/when I bug out to a safer location I plan on having a couple of families go with. I would like to have some form of communications that we can use to coordinate responses, prepare defenses, and operate off of.

I don't know much about ham radios. I figure that is the way to go cause you can have "reach" and I think you can do tactical work with them as they are handhelds too.

It would be nice to see some commonality among us so we could reach out to one another. 

I guess what I am looking for is more than simple answers than "buy a cb" or get a "ham" radio.

what are your communication plans?


----------



## The_Blob

depending on the terrain, even the cheaper new FM handhelds have a pretty good range...


----------



## DJgang

I do not have a communications plan.

I would probably stay at my house until everyone showed up. 

Something I definitely need to think about.


----------



## NaeKid

Have you considered hidden-message communications where "grafitti" is used to get a message across to readers who would understand what the message is supposed to mean ("Uncle Billy was here" could mean that there was trouble and that you headed out to a safer place) - message in plain sight that means nothing to anyone else.

Another option would be a post-it-note placed on a door or window in a place where loved-ones would see it and understand a criptic-message ("over at neighbors, be back soon" means that a trusted neighbor has the real message waiting for the receiver) ... 

Communications can be much more than just radio, cell, ham or other electronic system.


----------



## Hdsport61

*Ham*



NaeKid said:


> Have you considered hidden-message communications where "grafitti" is used to get a message across to readers who would understand what the message is supposed to mean ("Uncle Billy was here" could mean that there was trouble and that you headed out to a safer place) - message in plain sight that means nothing to anyone else.
> 
> Another option would be a post-it-note placed on a door or window in a place where loved-ones would see it and understand a criptic-message ("over at neighbors, be back soon" means that a trusted neighbor has the real message waiting for the receiver) ...
> 
> Communications can be much more than just radio, cell, ham or other electronic system.


Ham radio is the way to go.
Invest in an inexpensive HF radio.
This is the one that will reach around the world.
6 months ago I realized I had no COMM in my plan.

Now I have two HF rigs, one base and one mobil.
I have several 2 meter mobil units, these are considered LOCAL radios.
Typically they use repeaters , but they don't need to.

I have half a dozen hand held 2 meter radios.
All with optional AA battery power units.
I suggest you do some research.


----------



## yerbyray

Thanks for the info.

I am a former LEO Communications specialist and really understand the need for a good communications plan.

I think I will "adopt" the Marine Radio service here for my needs. Ham is just to complicated and not easy for the novice to understand.

Marine radio service has mobile, base, and handheld. The handhelds are water proof and can run off the AA batteries in addition to recharge packs. They are very easy to use, have decent features, and cheap.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## LincTex

If you go HAM, you have better start getting proficient now. It is not something you can learn by yourself after things have gone bad.


----------



## BillM

*What ever*

What ever means of communications you use, it needs to be encripted or coded.

If you are traveling in a carivan, I would assume many people are listening.

In a hostel enviorment this could be deadly. Know one needs to know your destination or where you are stoping.

Visual signals to others traveling in a group are safer than broadcast signals. A color code useing strips of fabric out of a window could indicate that the lead car is stopping at the next exit or that there is a visable obstruction ahead , ect.

Marking turns and or other coded instructions with spray paint on the highway is a good way to signal famiely members following later on without broadcasting info !

These markers and signals need to be unique as you won't be the only one doing this.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Hdsport61 said:


> Ham radio is the way to go.
> Invest in an inexpensive HF radio.
> This is the one that will reach around the world.
> 6 months ago I realized I had no COMM in my plan.
> 
> Now I have two HF rigs, one base and one mobil.
> I have several 2 meter mobil units, these are considered LOCAL radios.
> Typically they use repeaters , but they don't need to.
> 
> I have half a dozen hand held 2 meter radios.
> All with optional AA battery power units.
> I suggest you do some research.


SO! you must be the guy suddenly jaw-bonin' and ragchewin' next state over from me the last few months... feller can't get no sleep no more 

At least you're into repeaters and _not_ linear amps! 

73's *yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzzz.....









th' 'ol Ham shack...


----------



## Idaholady

I have no communications plan...my one weak area. I was trying to read up a little on ham radios and the equipment needed; then someone said you needed a large tower and you need this and you needed that; all strange descriptions of items I couldn't make heads or tails out of it. 

Is there someone who can plainly spell out what kind of basic equipment one would need to get started.....I'd take the test to get my license before purchasing anything....but, I have NO idea where to begin. 

Its either that or homing pigeons.....I have two neighbors I'd like to stay in contact with; if they don't have radios, then I can't stay in touch with them; if I have pigeons....then I could....that or ride a couple of miles on my bicycle to their place.....


----------



## *Andi

Idaholady, you may want to look at getting a CB radio if you are within a few miles of the folks you want to keep communications with. We have one in the house and hubby keeps the other on the tractor. 

We got ours for under $100. bucks.

Just something to think about.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Depends on the distance, needs, security, etc. I'm looking at FRS for short distance (car-car, or around the property). No security but the usage isn't intended to be something that would need secure comm. I'm also reading/studying for my ham. This would be used for longer distances, but I don't expect to transmit much, more to use it as a listening device to get a feel for what is happening out there... out there defined as state, region, country and even world depending on an event. You might also want to look at MURS which, from what I understand, is similar to FRS in terms of range and capability but also can work with accessory devices like motion sensors and such that will then play a prerecorded message on your radio. Something like "Alert, zone 1". This could be handy for detecting an approach well before they get close.

I'm by no means an expert, just getting started myself but the above is what I have learned and how I'm planning to setup my comm. If anyone has any suggestions or weaknesses I haven't already pointed out, please post them.


----------



## LincTex

Idaho Lady, you will do well to find someone near you who can teach you what works well. I would get your basic license out of the way, and honestly.... you will need about $1000 to get set up with equipment that will be very useful. $300 will get you stuff that is partially useful.


----------



## Idaholady

Good idea about the CBs. There is a group of ham operators at the fairgrounds during fair time in June; I'll stop by their booth and see if they can help me out. Thanks all.


----------



## oilcan

This isn't nessecarily the best way to go, but you could use an antenna tuner to load up the aluminum gutters on your house. There are antenna designs that will fit inside your attic. Or you could dangle a tuned wire out your upstairs window, maybe toss the other end over a nearby tree... TONS of hams get by without a tower just fine.


----------



## LincTex

A lot of old TV antenna towers are free - just have to ask to take them down and haul off.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

That's true what oilcan said. You can get away with a tuned dipole just as well as a tall tower, especially for HF rigs.

Good stuff there about used equipment too LincTex.


----------



## oilcan

Oh I almost forgot. I have a home built VHF 2 meter ground plane hung up in the tree next to my house about 10 feet off the ground, and it works pretty doggone well. The antenna is practically invisible, and the feedline (50 ohm coax) doesn't stick out that much, either.


----------



## Jason

I realize that this thread is mostly about radios, but just to back up Naekid's post, here's a system that did very well with nothing more complicated or advancedthan something to scratch markings with.

Sometimes the old ways work best.

WEBSITES\HOBOPAGE\hobosigns


----------



## Centraltn

We are doing FM family radios


----------



## lilmissy0740

Not to veer of course, but everyone we talk to thinks we are nuts. Even the in laws think we are extreme. So what do you do about them? I know we would worry and I dont want them to go hungry or be in a bad situation. How do you communicate then? Also, my daughter travels, mostly to IL, IN but she is at least 5 hrs to 12 hrs away from home. How do you communicate with that?


----------



## NaeKid

Lets just say that some major environmental disaster happens in your area. You don't have time to make a phone call to the inlaws to tell them that you are bugging-out (aka: evacuation), so you need some way to tell them where you went if they come looking for you.

You can put a normal post-it note on your door and hope that it doesn't go away or you could use a sharpie marker to put a permanent message on the door for them. It could be as simple as "*Gone to Uncle Bucks, please find us there*" - if they don't believe in secondary communication systems (like HAM radio, FRS radio, etc) ...

Not everyone has secondary comms as everyone believes text-messaging and cell-phones are the only forms of viable communication now. :gaah:


----------



## lilmissy0740

Thanks NaeKid. I was feeling like a lost sheep there for awhile.


----------



## CulexPipiens

lilmissy0740 said:


> Also, my daughter travels, mostly to IL, IN but she is at least 5 hrs to 12 hrs away from home. How do you communicate with that?


If phones go down, then either you don't or might be able to with a decent ham setup. Is she driving or flying? If driving, make sure she has a decent GHB in the car and maybe a ham with antenna. Flying kind of leaves her stuck... although if she regularly goes to certain cities perhaps there is a rental locker or something where she could stash a GHB. Basically she has to get back to your place and then as Naekid said, leave a message with meaning for her but not anyone else.

The other option is to have a pre set list of events and plans. If A happens, go to #1. If B happens go to #5. If C happens go to #2. Etc. The downside to an approach like this is a lack of flexibility. Even though A happened, in this case it might still be better to bug in instead of heading to Uncle Bucks.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

She never knows if she is flying or driving and if it is the latter, they rent her a car. I hope she has good walking shoes to get home! lol


----------



## essleweb

I don't have any plan.


----------



## Clarice

We do not have a land line only a cell phone. Even if I had a way to keep it charged, which I do, would the towers still be up and able to transmit????


----------



## ram91648

*Radio communications and assumed travel.*

I have been reading with great interest your conversations on communication during an emergency. There were a couple that caught my eye. They are the ones that assume that folks would be traveling, in caravan or other such groups, but I believe that we must keep in mind that, depending on the type of emergency, the public highways might not be free to travel. I, and I suggest everyone else does as well, plan to survive and defend in place. This includes food, dehydrated, freeze dried and wet packed, water, both a well and bulk storage, two power generators with plenty of fuel storage and repair parts, closed circuit camera system for outside surveillance in case Mr bad guy tries to sneak up on me, repair parts and materials to repair electrical, plumbing and other things around the house, a wide variety of tools both power and hand along with the needed nails and screws and wire etc, and last but nowhere near least I am well stock on ammunition for all my personal weapons including reloading equipment and components to reload. Yes, I believe we need to be prepared to defend and survive in place. This just scratches the surface, but I'm well on my way to being completely prepared and yes, I have radio communication equipment and plan to add more. God bless you all and happy preparing.


----------



## The_Blob

NaeKid said:


> You can put a normal post-it note on your door and hope that it doesn't go away or you could use a sharpie marker to put a permanent message on the door for them. It could be as simple as "*Gone to Uncle Bucks, please find us there*" - if they don't believe in secondary communication systems (like HAM radio, FRS radio, etc) ...
> 
> Not everyone has secondary comms as everyone believes text-messaging and cell-phones are the only forms of viable communication now. :gaah:


I don't like to advertise to the *too-curious-for-my-taste* individuals, so we have a color code 6"x8"window card system already in place so that if you drive by you won't have to stop if we aren't there

green=home & everything fine
red=not home, be back "soon"
white (with black numbers)=not home, left on date marked & how many days expected to be gone
black=not home & do not know if/when will be back
blue=illness/quarantine
yellow=not home, left due to illness, possible contamination
brown=danger, under duress

there are seven so that *IF* I would have to use a brown card (hostage situation) I can explain that it is a day-to-day thing that the mailman checks on to make sure I am alright (people tend to underestimate the disabled)

since everyone knows the upside-down flag trick, I instead fly the STATE flag ABOVE the US flag to also show distress


----------



## kd7mnr

*Amature Radio for emergency com*

First get rid of the misinformation no large tower's are necessary no large cost outlay and a very small space is necessary try this for size ( The Alaska QRP Club )
site shows you how to with a very small outlay in cash you can build your own trans sever your antana can be almost any size. I would also get a few hand held transceivers even if you weren't licensed. The can transmit hundreds of miles with voice. though licensing isn't all that hard.36 questions and you only need to answerer. 75% to pass. cost is currently $15.00 for a 10 year license.


----------



## yerbyray

*Tested Marine Radios....Huge success*

We did a little test with the maritime band radios over last Saturday and very pleased with the results. We had three handhelds, a vehicle mounted "boat" radio, and a base station.

These things are VHF and have decent power output. They are water resistant more than the average radio and they are designed to take abuse. They are also way cheaper than any ham set up. Lots of accessories like lapel mikes, remote mics, and ear buds.

The range was good. Handheld to handheld here in the foothills of NC was three miles. The mobile set up could be heard for over eight miles.

Ya'll ought to research this means of communications for your tactical considerations and daily use.


----------



## BasecampUSA

yerbyray said:


> We did a little test with the maritime band radios over last Saturday and very pleased with the results. We had three handhelds, a vehicle mounted "boat" radio, and a base station.
> 
> These things are VHF and have decent power output. They are water resistant more than the average radio and they are designed to take abuse. They are also way cheaper than any ham set up. Lots of accessories like lapel mikes, remote mics, and ear buds.
> 
> The range was good. Handheld to handheld here in the foothills of NC was three miles. The mobile set up could be heard for over eight miles.
> 
> Ya'll ought to research this means of communications for your tactical considerations and daily use.


Bad idea!

Any use of the Marine Radio Service frequencies other than on a watercraft, or between watercraft, or between watercraft and a licensed radiotelephone "patch" operator station on land is highly illegal.

_If you even pull your boat up on land out of the water and use it, you are in violation of the law._

I have one in my Emergency Communications repeater van for _search and rescue purposes on the coast only_. This type of use would have to be justified on a case by case basis by the Coast Guard and the FCC.

What would a boat- (or large ships that use them too) -do if they had an emergency and had all kinds of traffic just trashing the channels?


----------



## weedygarden

lilmissy0740 said:


> Not to veer of course, but everyone we talk to thinks we are nuts. Even the in laws think we are extreme. So what do you do about them? I know we would worry and I dont want them to go hungry or be in a bad situation. How do you communicate then? Also, my daughter travels, mostly to IL, IN but she is at least 5 hrs to 12 hrs away from home. How do you communicate with that?


So you have talked to the in laws and now you have a read on their lack of belief or understanding. You know they will talk to other family members. You know when it all happens, you will company. How much company? If they don't get it, and have communicated that, then don't say anything more. Don't tell about what you have or where it is. People will tell on you, even family. They may do it without realizing the implications.

I always think it is important to get an idea how someone feels before I spill (or disclose) the beans. "Are you at all concerned about the economy? Do you think things could get really bad? How bad do you think things could get?" These are the kinds of questions you could ask.

Somehow, my parents lived through the depression and I know that my grandparents struggled to feed their families. Most of my parent's siblings are gone, but they used to say that what happened in the 30's could happen again. My grandmother knew what weeds grew on their ranch that she could cook. Sometimes that was all they had for meals. The family members of my generation don't get it at all. One talked about it a couple years ago, but I don't think anyone of them has any preps. And I don't bring it up to them. I just quietly go about my business.


----------



## Centraltn

I was lucky. I told a neighbor that there was a HUGE food shortage coming and she must prepare for it- that only rich people may be able to afford food ...that it could last several years and showed her all the news about it- all the facts. I gradually told her she should probly lay in a supply of ammo cause other folks who are hungry may come to take it away from her. She fully understood the gravity and immediately started her plans for her family. She purchased a yr of basics and is continueing to add to it. She talked to her parents too- but they poo poo'd the idea... at first. Now they are prepping too- "just incase". As I explained to them, its no more than an insurance policy. You insure your house buy don't expect it to burn down.. you insure your car 'just in case' you get into an accident. This is no different except that- if nothing happens you can eat your insurance policy and save yourself some grief.


----------



## Skeeter

BasecampUSA said:


> Bad idea!
> 
> Any use of the Marine Radio Service frequencies other than on a watercraft, or between watercraft, or between watercraft and a licensed radiotelephone "patch" operator station on land is highly illegal.
> 
> _If you even pull your boat up on land out of the water and use it, you are in violation of the law._
> 
> I have one in my Emergency Communications repeater van for _search and rescue purposes on the coast only_. This type of use would have to be justified on a case by case basis by the Coast Guard and the FCC.
> 
> What would a boat- (or large ships that use them too) -do if they had an emergency and had all kinds of traffic just trashing the channels?


In a SHTF scenario, would anyone really care what the laws were? Yes, I am a licensed ham operator. I would hope there would be a structured way of communicating. In reality, if I were not ,I would still use any means of communication available.


----------



## kd7mnr

*Emergency Communications*

First lets get rid of the idea that you need to spend a lot of money to start with Ham radio. It just isn't true I've been a ham now for 12 years I still have less then $200.00 invested in my radios. my Radios all have been kits or home built. 
Next my family communicates in plane every day family chatter. Or so to the outsider it may seem. however with some well placed words or sentences we can tell everyone were to meet. Times, Places, even conditions or changes along the route. Just in advance make up a set of words to let the person know that what they are hearing or reading is coded. To find sites for radios useful just type QRP into your computer. The radios I would recommend are small inexpensive and fun to build and use.


----------



## LincTex

kd7mnr said:


> First let's get rid of the idea that you need to spend a lot of money to start with Ham radio. It just isn't true I've been a ham now for 12 years I still have less then $200.00 invested in my radios. My Radios all have been kits or home built.


That's great, but a lot of folks don't have that expertise, or the tools. 
In the old days, HAMs made all their own equipment....

At present day, it is so much easier to buy a nice Icom or Yaesu-made item that does FAR MORE(functionally) than most any home-made stuff. Even if a person has the expertise (like a lot of us do), *available free time*(or lack of) is a huge factor, and it is just easier to not have to stay proficient in that area.

Building reliable and usable HAM equipment is a real skill, that takes a lot of time to study and become good at, plus necessary test meters and such that many people don't have or have access to. Kits are nowhere near as available as they were - - places like Heathkit are gone, and the kits that are out there now cost just as much as factory made items. I don't think this is a viable option to suggest, unless someone has a lot of time to study and dedicate to being proficient at. The good old days are gone.



kd7mnr said:


> Next my family communicates in plain everyday family chatter. Or so to the outsider it may seem. However, with some well placed words or sentences we can tell everyone where to meet. Times, Places, even conditions or changes along the route. Just in advance make up a set of words to let the person know that what they are hearing or reading is coded.


That is EXCELLENT advice!



kd7mnr said:


> The radios I would recommend are small inexpensive and fun to build and use.


You left out useful.
Yes - inexpensive, small, fun - - but not very useful. They are toys for HAMs that enjoy the hobby. I would not suggest them for someone that is wanting reliable emergency communications.

Besides, they are fun to use for people that understand them. Like you. They are not so "user-friendly" for folks that don't make HAM a "regular hobby". In the absolute worst-case, "fall-of-the-Roman-Empire" type of scenario, then folks will once again start making their own radios out of sheer necessity. But, if that happens, it will be only those who dedicated a LOT of time to learning everything needed, and have the right tools/meters at hand. It will be like the "town blacksmith", the "town miller", the "town baker", etc.

I know very few people that have so much extra time to learn how to build and properly tune radio equipment. I have an oscilloscope, SWR meters, etc. etc.... but I have much more important things on my plate right now that need much more attention.

I would rather buy a nice Yaesu FT-817ND and just be done with it. It would take me 20 years (or more) to build something that would compare to it, and even then, it would be the size of a small car!! I am happy that there are people out there that have the time to learn such a valuable skill as radio building and repair, but it is not something I would suggest to someone that wants a lot of real-world capabilities.

I really don't want to be a wet blanket on you, but I think for most "real-world" folks that are trying to get prepared, getting them started on building their own HAM equipment is probably not something they want to devote their time and energy to right now.


----------



## Centraltn

My son, also a prepper, wishers to get into ham radios 'just incase'. He is a systems admin for 2 counties EMS and Fire rescue and can build a computer from scratch easily- so I'm guessing he could put together a radio pretty dang quick too, so where might he find thos ham radio 'kits' you are talking about? I might get him one for christmas this yr


----------



## LincTex

Centraltn said:


> He can build a computer from scratch easily- so I'm guessing he could put together a radio pretty dang quick too


It is not the same. Anyone can assemble computer components into a case from tigerdirect, or newegg, etc.. The case, motherboard, memory, hard drive are all pretty generic components. You just plug-and-play for the most part. No soldering involved at all.

There are tons of hits that come up when you search "ham radio kits" on the web. There are also a lot of reviews on these kits that are worth reading.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Popular Communications, May 2011, had a nice article on getting started with ham radios. They have a suggested basic portable starter kit based around a Yaesu FT-60 or ICOM IC-T70A with extra battery, longer antenna, car antenna and car power cord and it totals up to about $325. In the same issue they also hype up the imported Wouxun KG-UVD1P (and some variant models) for between $100 and $135 before adding accessories. Of course they also talk about $1200 radios too so you can start cheap or spend a lot depending on your needs and budget.


----------



## gatecrashser59

yerbyray said:


> In the event of a major event, one of the very first things that will go away is communications and our society is so ingrained in having a phone, internet, cable, etc. that they will be dumb without it.
> 
> If/when I bug out to a safer location I plan on having a couple of families go with. I would like to have some form of communications that we can use to coordinate responses, prepare defenses, and operate off of.
> 
> I don't know much about ham radios. I figure that is the way to go cause you can have "reach" and I think you can do tactical work with them as they are handhelds too.
> 
> It would be nice to see some commonality among us so we could reach out to one another.
> 
> I guess what I am looking for is more than simple answers than "buy a cb" or get a "ham" radio.
> 
> what are your communication plans?


The children in our group have FRS/GMRS radios with the tone squelch set to activate the vehicle GMRS repeaters. Adults have 5watt GMRS HH radios.

All vehicles have CB. GMRS, Marine, Ham (Quad band), encrypted packet systems, and Marine HF Radios.

When communicating, all communications are codes except with the children. The 2 Trailers (mobile base stations) have amplifiers, Repeaters, and spare computers for encrypted packet communications.


----------



## Jimmy24

I thought long and hard about going ham for years. Was into the CBs back in the early and mid 70s. It was fun, but just a short lived fad for me.

For me it is not worth the time or continued effort to keep up a license and use it enough to remain proficient at it. I know I could get a message maybe to someone a ways off thru a fellow ham operator. I know a lot of very fine folks who are ham operators. Great people and good at their hobby. 

For me I'm going to use short range GMRS/FRS. We used them extensively after Katrina and they gave us good service. Yes they don't talk very far, but very serviceable for up to a mile or so and even farther with less obstructions. They are very inexpensive.

I know they are no comparison to even a decent cb set, but $$$ wise and for what I'm looking for, they will work just fine.

Jimmy


----------



## Ridgerunner

Well really Short distances there is always the can and String ...LOL

but Seriously I think you Should have several things.

CB's are good because a lot of people have them. Good for local non secure Communication

Ham is really good for distance but not a lot of people have them.

you could go Old School and build you own Phone "party line" with some old school phones and some Battery's. this would be good for local property and small neighbor hood communications.

There is another method using CB although the FCC would not like it but in a SHTF Situation that would be the least of my worries.

There are serveral models of CB radios out there that were made for option use in different countries that use different Frequency than the USA CB range. these can be modified (See Google for models and instructions) to use all of the available frequency's. and in a SHTF situation could provide communication on the CB radio that the general CB user would not be able to here.

a Lot of these radios can scan all of the Freq that it they can receive 

(I am not condoning the Illegal use of these radios but just providing the information so people can prepare them selfs as needed)


----------



## Centraltn

Ridgerunner I had to laugh when I saw what is right under your name "What;s this space for?" ... and here is why. I stood in my bedroom thhis morning, looking around for space to store more stuff. I saw a space behind my night stand.. not alot of space, but enough for sever small boxes and outloud, I said.. (yes I talk to myself sometimes) "hmm whats this space for?" :2thumb:


----------



## kd7mnr

First learn the moris code it is almost a no longer used code have those you want with you do the same. Next set up some meeting places and give them code names like uncle joes place or and some body home just you and your groupe know the places. next the radios go to the web and type in tuna tin radio this will bring up several small radio kits cheep easy to build but small and battery operated. learn to use them. Should you become a licenced ham operater sure wouldnt hurt you then have the world for help. 
$15.00 isn't a lot for a 10 year licence. Two meter radios are cheep and can transmit over long distances Even when not an emergency having one along is good insurance if problems come up. The test questions are also on line and are free to pratice with of all the questions their only 36 are used but of the 36 you only need a 75% score to pass.


----------



## kd7mnr

A good place to finsd any type of radio part or informatio.

QRP & Homebrewing Links


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

Slow but coming... if anyone knows what a number station, a friend and I are doing something based on that. A code that select amount of people know and can respond to, ect. 

On ham or cb, I can't yet say.


----------



## jeffreyclay

*What to start with??*

I'll start with simpler, common items and work up.
1. A battery powered AM/FM radio with spare batteries. You'll need to know what's happening locally. A shortwave receiver such as an inexpensive Kaito or Grundig. You can check with BBC broadcasts, other News Agencies and also listen to Ham Radio operators Hopefully you'll be able to trust the news.
2. FRS, CB type comms. Common enough and simple to use for anyone. Affordable and antenna systems are compact. No license needed. If going the CB route, try to purchase a SSB (Single Sideband) for increased range (2-3X).
3. Ham radio is next but requires a license. Technician license allows 2 meter voice that is useful for local and possibly regional contacts if repeaters are used. Handheld radios start around $125, higher power base/mobile units run $165. Antennas are relatively small and can be built for $25. 
Next are the HF rigs that require a General class license and can talk worldwide. Plan on spending $1000 for used radio, power supply, antenna, mast and coax. Most of these radios are made to run off of 12 [email protected] amps so they could be used in event of power outage. Listen more than you speak.:ignore:


----------



## frankd4

*Ham*

Ham is the way to go my two meter hand held is good to fifty miles without the repeater with the repeater you can go way out, the test is only thirty five questions and fairly easy if you study then the people at your local club will help you figure things out generally people in Ham radio are some of the nicest people you will ever meet very helpful and tend to be very patient .


----------



## stayingthegame

my DH can build a computer from scratch . he and a friend did that back when radio shack sold every from transformers to resistors. still has his test boards. where can you find the build it your self kits and parts.


----------



## rachilders

I have a couple of small, hand held radios that my wife and I usually take when we camp with our kids. They run on AA batteries and are good up to about 2 miles in flat country. However, in the mountains that drops to about a 1/4 mile, especially if we're in separate valleys or have large hills between us. OTOH, we also have portable CB radios. I got my first one in the 1970's, back when you still had to be licensed to use one. I can still remember my old number, KBNZ7540. I was in the military then and when I transferred or traveled to another base my wife would drive one car, me the other and we used them to communicate between cars during trips. When cell phones became widely available in the 90's, the CB radios were placed in our vehicles trunks and essentially forgotten about, though they still work.


----------



## frankd4

I bought four of the Baofeng UV3R and two of the Wouxun KG-UV2D theses they will do are two meter radios they are dual band radios I can hit the repeater in FT. Lauderdale that’s over twenty miles away so they will do just fine at our BOL that is only eighty acres, I’m in the process of buying a repeater and mounting it on our 120 foot tower on the property.
The Baofeng’s are $59.00 dollars and are great radios with some planning you can come up with a good coms plan.


----------



## 101airborne

Hdsport61 said:


> Ham radio is the way to go.
> Invest in an inexpensive HF radio.
> This is the one that will reach around the world.
> .


I've been considering adding a couple of these type of radios, I am currently studying for my ham license. I have four 2 meter band radios. I caught them on sale at a local radio shop. From what I understand these units only have a range of 20-25 miles max without "hitting a repeater" So in theory when TSHTF these won't have much range. So I've been considering ( I think they're 50 meter band?) hand held radios like you describe. That I can communicate with family that is about 90 miles away.

What kind are you talking about? What kind of cost am I looking at? I appreciate your help.


----------



## MRGUMBY

11 meters will go further than 2 meters on its own every time.

It really depends on what you are doing.
Most people I know have ham/cb in the vehicle and 2 meter in the BOB.
I have a handheld CB.
Eats batteries, but has a better chance of catching a passing big rig for coms or a ride out. Certainly the most common radio with more than a 5 mile range (without repeaters) is CB.

This IS changing though. Many rural repeaters are using battery and solar power. If 60% of them started to use this system, 2 meters would be THE WAY to go for sure!


----------



## k0xxx

yerbyray said:


> ... what are your communication plans?


In the event of a situation where normal lines of communication are down, my son and daughter, who both live in different adjacent states have worked out a communication plan for their BO to this location. They are both Amateur Radio operators, but our primary plan is to use Sat phones. Should that not be available, we will fall back on the Ham radios.

We have a communications plan that we have tried several times during their trips back home. Basically it involves using HF for coordination of their travel plans. They both have Kenwood 706MKIIG HF/VHF/UHF radios and "screwdriver" (motorized multi-frequency) type antennas. We have a rotating frequency schedule, in the case of atmospheric and/or propagation problems on our initial contact band. If we are concerned that others may be attempting to listen in for nefarious purposes, we also have coordinated book codes that we can use over the air. Should they be able to follow their primary and/or secondary planned routes, then codes should not be needed as we never discuss the actual highways or other landmarks during the BO.

For use around our property, which is in a rural setting and is the primary BOL for the family, we have have multiple plans. As Hams, we of course have that option, but we also have CB, Marine, FRS/GMRS/eXRS, as well as a few others.

On the property we mainly use eXRS radios due to their inherent security. Most of the other radio services are for backup, to be able to coordinate with others in our areas, to keep in contact should we have to travel off of the property, and to be able to know what is happening elsewhere.

The HF radio part may sound a bit complicated to a lot of people, but it is the one way that we can be fairly sure to communicate in a SHTF situation. It was worth the time, effort, and expense to be able to communicate during the BO and to try to ensure that they arrive safely.


----------



## Geistmacher

After Katrina, many families became separated, never to contact each other again.
A simple means of communication when all other avenues have failed is the personal ad in the newspaper. Everyone in your family or group needs to have a simple coded personal ad that will give their location and status to others. A list of major newspapers or geographical areas to place the ads should be memorized be each member of the group. If things happen to cause a separation of the group or family, then they can then look for the personal ad in the appropriate newspapers or other public forum to make contact. Such preparations need to be completed well in advance of any SHTF scenario. 

Geist

Just a helpful kinda ghost


----------



## Pixelphoto

Whatever you choose to do don't jus buy a radio and then do nothing. Ham radio has a learning curve and the really old guys who have been at this for years know how to work it. If you do buy a ham radio go to classes with your local ham radio club to learn. Some frequencies are better at night, others are better during the day, how to make home brew antennas that will talk around the world, try test to see what kind of range you have in your terrain, simplex vs repeater systems, backup power, how will you recharge a handheld, etcetc. All things you need o think about when using or buying a comm unit.


----------



## TheLazyL

Kenwood 520S for HAM monitoring

Several Midland GXT1050VP4 for local and patrol situations.

$5 CB for monitoring. Looking for a SSB for upgrade.

Scanner for monitoring.

All of the above either run on 12 VDC or rechargeable AA batteries.

Self generated authenticate code sheets.


----------



## TheLazyL

Just remember. The longer range your radio(s) have the better odds of someone else monitoring your calls.

In other words don't use a radio with a 25 mile broadcasting range when all you are doing is a short range recon.


----------



## laylow

Repeaters will eventually go down as well, even the ones with battery backup. Luckily, there is a repeater near me that is entirely solar powered. Hopefully that one will stay up longer.


----------

